# White's Tree Frog Help



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello, Amphibian people!

Frogs aren't really my thing, so you'll have to forgive my nooobie questions, but I've inherited a White's Tree Frog and need a bit of help. 

Her named is Sunny and she is at least 4 years old. I was told that Sunny was female, which I liked the idea of as I thought that females wouldn't croak and keep me awake all night. Upon reading the how to sex a white's tree frog sticky, I was happy that Ms Froggy was female; no brown weirdy bits on her thumbs

However, about a week after I acquired Sunny, she made a croak. About this time of night, just two or three croaks and then nothing. I almost didn't believe I'd heard it until about a week later when I heard her do it again. 

Although the croaks are becoming more frequent, they're still limited to a few croaks a night. Is that what males do, or do they make a constant racket?

I'm told that Sunny has never made a single croak in the care of her last two owners, over the space of the 4 years. 

What does it all mean!? I'm confused. :? Help!


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

:blush: I've just gone back and re-read that sticky thread and on the first line it says "both males and females call". :lol: :blush:

Ok, so, having answered my own question, how noisy is she likely to get? :lol:

Do females at least make less noise than males (as is certainly the case in _**** sapien_)?


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah....females make a lot less noise. I have an adult pair and the male croaks more, especially when my wife has the hairdryer on! However in my experience even the male's croak whilst loud is only used a short 15 second blasts. Ours are in the next room and yes we do hear them when they croak but it is for such a short time and usually only once a night that it doesn't bother us.


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*frogs*

yes my whites crock but its not to noisey.I had mine in the bedroom and they did not wake me up. They are now in the livingroom and ever time the hoover goes on it laughable to hear them but to be honest it not to load sandy:lol2:


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

females white tree frogs croak less:2thumb:


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, everybody. : victory:


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello again! Thought I'd add to this thread rather than make a new one. 

This is Sunny. Apologies for the crappy pic; I haven't got the hang of using the camera. Should just stick to the camera on my phone. :lol:










Does she look ok? Other White's I've seen look a bit chubbier and more 'rubbery'. I'm worried I'm not doing things right. Being a noob sucks. 

Back to the call thing again; what does it mean? As I mentioned above, she never called for her previous owners, but she does here. Is she happy? My theory is that she did call with the previous owners but that some fellas sleep through anything. :lol:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

She looks pretty healthy to me- they have a tendancy toward obesity, but she looks a 'pleasingly plump' healthy weight.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

As Ron says, she's a nice weight. Too many White's keepers allow the frogs to become obese, which isn't good for their health. Ideally they should be plump, but not obese, you can tell when they are obese usually by the fold above their eyes becoming overly large, they've even been known to cover their eyes to the point that they interfere with vision.

Oh and I have 3 males. When they get started croaking it goes on for quite a long time, and can be heard from quite a distance away. lol The largest of the 3 is really grumpy as well, and starts croaking if he hears ANY noise he considers too loud, day or night.

Ade


----------

